# Gas Vent Cover Stuck



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Can someone please give me some ideas on how to remove my gas vent cover, it seams to be stuck some how and it wont budge. on the front it has a diagram showing the front part being pressed in and pulling away the top section, I have tried this to no avail. I am tempted to prize it of with a screwdriver but that will be a last resort.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If this is a hinged flap knock out the hinge pin with a small screwdriver.
Try a bucket of hot water over it first.

dave p


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm not aware of any hinge, I think it should pull off from the top as a small plastic square at the top in the middle prevents the cover from being taken off


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

HI,ours used to stick on sometimes,what i do is get a little electric screwdriver and you will notice where the plastic square is at the top there are two small lugs one each side,carefully prise each one up from the middle and it will come away,do it very gently though lol,a womans touch allways works :roll: :lol:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

chrisda said:


> HI,ours used to stick on sometimes,what i do is get a little electric screwdriver and you will notice where the plastic square is at the top there are two small lugs one each side,carefully prise each one up from the middle and it will come away,do it very gently though lol,a womans touch allways works :roll: :lol:


ditto the above but as a gentle man I can do it too :lol: :lol:

Really thou this is the way I have always had to remove ours as its always been a tight fit 8)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well its the cold I expect

If its a truma cover, it lifts in an arc from the bottom warm it up a little (hairdrier?) to avoid it snapping


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

When I do get it off, should I put a lubricant around it to make it easier next time


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

Used to have the same problem as you.
About a year ago I gave the inside of the cover a good clean and used Autoglym polish on the inside edges, top & bottom and haven't had any trouble removing it since.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

tikki said:


> Used to have the same problem as you.
> About a year ago I gave the inside of the cover a good clean and used Autoglym polish on the inside edges, top & bottom and haven't had any trouble removing it since.


I shall do that when I get it off, thanks


----------

